# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα ΑΕG

## anna2004

Καλησπέρα σας!
Έχω μία σκούπα AEG μοντέλο ΑΕΤ7760 και ενώ δούλευε μία χαρά, κατά τη χρήση ξεκίνησε να κάνει ένα πολύ δυνατό θόρυβο. Ελέγχθηκε εάν έχει βουλώσει κάποιος σωλήνας όπως και το εάν έχει γεμίσει η σακούλα, αλλά τίποτα. Ο θόρυβος είναι ο ίδιος και χωρίς τα εξαρτήματα. Λέτε να φταίει κανένα φίλτρο????? Ή τι άλλο????
*Σας ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## georgis

μπα για μοτερ το βλεπω.δεν εχει κατι αλλο που να κινηειται στη σκουπα.ο θορυβος τι ειναι πχ σφυριγμα;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Όπως ακούγεται, αυτό που ακούγεται είναι μάλλον το μοτέρ και πιθανόν τα ρουλεμάν του.
Αγορά μοτέρ γνήσιο κανα 40άρι και τα περαστικά σε μάστορα; Ίσως να αλλάζουν και μόνο τα ρουλεμάν 4-5 ευρο αγορά.

----------


## anna2004

> μπα για μοτερ το βλεπω.δεν εχει κατι αλλο που να κινηειται στη σκουπα.ο θορυβος τι ειναι πχ σφυριγμα;


Και κάνει πολύ θόρυβο και σφυρίζει συγχρόνως

----------


## georgis

99% μοτερ,βγαλτο να δεις απο που τον βγαζει.

----------


## filam

Μοτέρ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να μπεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία. Πήγαινε σε καινούργια να έχεις και εγγύηση. Δες αυτή εδώ.

----------

